# DIW Statesman



## Tom Smart (Aug 18, 2014)

Last week I received some really great DIW pen blanks from @barry richardson. I asked that he cut them a bit oversized so I could put them on full sized pens. Sure makes drilling a lot easier. Barry and @Glen Floyd asked that I post pictures so here is the first, a full sized Statesman. Sorry, but my picture taking skills suck, I mean are not fully developed. 







 





Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice looking...Love the grain on that blank!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful pen Tom! thanks for posting


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 18, 2014)

Barry, the wood is much better than the pictures show. One day I'll break the code on picture taking.


----------



## Glen Floyd (Aug 18, 2014)

Man that's beautiful brother. I want one. Lol. Great job. Barry sure does have some nice stuff


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice Tom


----------



## Sprung (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow! That's a stunner!


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wonderful colors on that one.


----------

